# Humminbird Helix series how to setup SI



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I picked up a new Helix 5 with SI for my kayak. I picked this unit mainly for the SI. The normal graph and DI seems to work pretty good. But the SI does not look anything like what I've seen on other videos on the net. I have got up next to logs and other structure and it does not show up on the screen like what I've seen on the net. I have played with the settings the contrast, sensitivity and others but the screen still shows about the same. The transducer is below my yak. What am I doing wrong or what should I change?


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

For side imager to work and read properly, you have to be moving at a constant speed, in a straight line, preferably between 2 and 5mph. Sitting in place will show an object but it will be distorted and just look like a blob. Proper use of SI should be outlined within the CD that comes with the unit. Try checking that before heading back out on the water. Just like anything new, there is a learning curve. Once ya' get it figured out, you'll spend more time looking for stuff than fishing! I've found sunken boats, tires strung together, old house foundations, sunken bridges, walls, etc.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Putzin said:


> you'll spend more time looking for stuff than fishing!


That is true!
keep thing simple not overly complicated especially in a kayak.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I have not looked at the cd. Most of the time I've tried using the SI is when I'm going really slow in somewhat shallow water. That's when the screen looks pretty much the same all the time


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Get your readout boxes set up to view your mph/ speed. Then make sure you're going at least 2mph. Should be crystal clear. A couple more thoughts: Make sure the transducer is mounted properly. Set the side to side distance to be scanned at 75 ft. or less. The less distance its reading the clearer and more defined the picture will be. Might be a good idea to give the CD a good read over. Its fun once ya figure it out! I've gone an entire afternoon just driving and looking!


----------

